# How to activate Airtel Hellotune..!!!



## knoughtyd (Oct 17, 2007)

Sum1one help me out lost 3rs whle trying to activate hellotune via SMS ,tat wat their site told.. 
But now hellotune changed.. 
later on i learned tat u need to activate before smsing the code...dum1 cud help out here..??


----------



## mobilegeek (Oct 17, 2007)

*678# .. use this .. menu will come to ur phone .. and reply on that.
its free


----------

